# Positive words from a newbie



## thebakedsnake (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello there ! I'm a new member to this site only about five minutes old. I'm kinda tired because if been up for while trying to read the all the stuff on this site, or as much as I could in a couple of hours... its now abot 3:45 in the mourning... so forgive me if what I write sounds a little naive to those with more knowledge on the subject.

So, anywayz... I'm 20 years old and live in the LA county area. I just wanted to write a couple of thoughts while they're still fresh in my head. You see, I've just heard about DPD a couple hours ago and found about this site through a link from another site, so it's pretty strange to find such a large community of people experiencing what I've been experiencing for couple of years now... maybe more.

I've gone through plenty of the motions with these feelings now and I'd like to firstly say, *SO WHAT*! I do not feel such an emphasis should be taken on the words Depersonalization Disorder. I'm kind of forgetting what I meant to write here because im tired, but basically I feel that there is nothing wrong with having these feelings. Dont get me wrong, they can definitley be unsettling and disturbing (believe me I know) but I think it should be understood that this world has much more to it than one realizes. I dont know about other peoples situation but I think that for the most part identity is formed in the society around you and once a person starts to notice things passed the confinements of Society, language, objects, things, cars, movies, politricks, brittany spears, etc... that you feel a little strange because you've kina moved on from the place were your formed, whether consious of it or not.

And thats ok because your NOT going crazy, maybe your just gaining a little more awareness. I was a big pothead (as i see alot of people in the community are). I was the biggest they come smoking the _bomb budz_ breakfast, lunch, and dinner and this had a profound affect on my perception. i've only recently stoped (really recenlty) bout 2 weeks ago and realize how much it contributed to these feelings. But im trying to keep a positive outlook on the situitation cuz I've never put 100% percent faith in anything and equally try to give any idea a chance. I'm not ready to commit to the idea that these feelings of DP will last forever, im too young. I've, already noticed that I feel most myself when told something really funny :lol: something i cant help but laugh to, spontaneously! So, i've come to the conclusion that im really just experiencing the _awareness_ of my awareness. Through laughing, loving, running, singing, talking nonesense to myself, doing silly dances in the mirror WHATEVER NEEDS TO BE DONE! I'll overcome these feelings of depersonalization and be *me* again...

I'd say keep your options open dont just commit to an clinical idea or only listen to a psychologist or whetever. Try your own methods (ya know?) read some books, run around the block as fast as you can, dance to your favorite songs alone in your room, yell passionately about something, whatever! I know I am and I'm feeling pretty deep in the DP. If you saw me in person you'd see too!

So, I hope anyone reading this does not feel theres no way out and I _dig_ this website so if can remeber more stuff to write I'll write it. I've really only read this forum so I'm interested in reading the others
Stay Up,
-J.
(P.S. maybe even pick up a religion just go the fun of it)


----------



## thebakedsnake (Nov 14, 2007)

(Just _for_ the fun of it)[/i]


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

thebakedsnake said:


> (P.S. maybe even pick up a religion just go the fun of it)


I'm not all that into Star Wars... although let's become Jedi's!

We'll be able to do 1080 barrel rooooLLLss! =D


----------



## thebakedsnake (Nov 14, 2007)

360 backflipers!


----------

